# IE restricted web page from running scripts or Active X



## KMD1943 (Jul 10, 2010)

I update files within an organization web page, which is maintained by another member.

I just installed Windows 7 with Explorer 8 and can no longer save the file with it original format that includes jpg pictures. When updates are saved to my Desktop (or anywhere), the jpg links to the web page are broken and I get an x box instead of the picture, accompanied by the following message:
*Some pictures have been blocked to help prevent the sender from identifying your computer. Open this item to view the pictures.*
However, the pictures do not show up when the file is opened.
I have also received a slightly different message:
*The help protect your security, Internet Explorer has restricted this web page from running scripts or active X controls that could access your computer. *

Previously, I was able to save the updated file from my Desktop back to the web side and maintain its original format.

How do I disable this protection/restriction? Can it be disable for only the organizations web site?

Thanks for your guidance/assistance.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I think you can designate a web site as 'trusted' in Internet Options. Try that.


----------



## KMD1943 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply but suggestion did not resolve the issue.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Is this web page accessible from the internet? If you didn't program any activeX use on that page, then it means someone else has modified the page.


----------



## KMD1943 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the Response.
The web page is accessible from the internet. I pulled an old computer with XP Pro OS out of storage; I do not have any problem when using it.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

you might need to adjust your security settings in ie8 from default & was it intranet that you added the website to allowed?


----------



## KMD1943 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I adjusted the appropriate security setting but that did not resolve the problem. The issue commenced when I changed from Vista to Windows 7 Pro operating system and IE8.

My computer is changing the image file association in a manner which precludes its retention when saved back to the organization's site using FTP.

Could this problem be related to the IE8 Loosely Coupled IE (LCIE)? 

I'm uncomfortable editing registry keys without explicate procedures.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I guess the workaround is to use FTP to download the files, then modify them as you wish, and upload them back to the server again with FTP.


----------

